# author cosmic 20"



## malkyway (11. August 2013)

guten abend,

bin schon etwas länger stiller mitleser und bin immer wieder schwer beeindruckt was hier einige für bikes auf die beine stellen.

gelandet bin ich hier, weil ich für unserem großen (6 jahre/z. zt. specialized hotrock 16") ein "vernünftiges" bike gesucht habe... also die üblicher verdächtigen: cube, specialized... 
da kania und isla im moment nicht liefern können und ich kein so begnadeter bikebauer bin, bin ich auf das

author cosmic 20" gestossen
http://www.author-bikes.com/en/bikes/2013/cosmic-8/
bis jetzt habe ich in deutschland einen online-händler gefunden und  260,00 hören sich für knapp 8,6 kg (ohne pedale) nicht uninteressant an.

kennt jemand den hersteller oder eventl. sogar das bike?
ich würde mir vor der bestellung gerne ein paar meinungen abholen.

vielen dank vorab und grüße aus der oberpfalz
lars


----------



## BOOZE (12. August 2013)

Da brauche ich gar nicht lange zu schauen, aber 8,6Kg mit den Teilen, nie und nimmer.
260 ja das ist es Wert, aber da ist nichts hochwertiges oder tolles dran.
Wäre ich jetzt gehässig, könnte ich dazu Baumarktrad sagen.

Meine Meinung Finger weg!

lieber das Commencal kaufen 
http://www.probikeshop.net/kinderfahrrad-commencal-ramones-20-2013/82223.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (12. August 2013)

Was mich davon abhalten würde ist die 1 Zoll Schraubgewinde-Gabel.


----------



## Y_G (12. August 2013)

macht auf mich jetzt keinen wirklich überzeugenden Eindruck. Ich würde es nicht nehmen, auch nicht wenn es noch günstiger wäre. Das Gewicht glaube ich auch nicht...


----------



## Taurus1 (13. August 2013)

Habs auf irgendweiner Seite mit 8,9 Kg gefunden, was immer noch geht.
Gewicht ist durchaus moeglich wegen der Starrgabel.

Meine Kritik:
Bin zwar auch kein Freund der 1 Zoll-Gabeln, aber es gibt schlimmeres.
Uebersetzung ist etwas lang mit 36er Kettenblatt und 14-28 Ritzelpaket
6 Gaenge sind etwas wenig (bin vom Kania Twenty mit 8 "verwoehnt")

Im Zweifelsfall kann man es ja einfach mal bestellen, anschauen, oder von jemand mit mehr Ahnung, anschauen lassen, und wenn es nix taugt, wieder zurueck.
Dank dem deutschen Fernabsatzgesetzes (oder wie das heist) ohne Risiko und Kosten, die Ruecknahme bezahlt der Haendler. (natuerlich vorausgesetzt, dass keine Macken dran sind)


----------



## malkyway (13. August 2013)

Guten Abend,

vielen dank für die Rückmeldungen, wenn auch nicht so erfreulich.

Zwischenzeitlich ist auch was passiert, meine bessere Hälfte hat die Initiative ergriffen... sie hat bestellt. Klassische Argumentation: Unter 9 kg, günstiger Preis, es sieht doch gut aus, er braucht ein größeres Rad - warum suchst Du noch immer rum?

Wir werden uns das Rad jetzt also wie vorgeschlagen ansehen, kann da meinen Schwager draufschauen lassen.

Kurz zur Übersetzung: Ein 30er Kettenblatt wäre wohl idealer?
Wenn ich bei der Kurbel bleiben wollte (es scheint ja schwierig genug zu sein, kleinere Kurbeln zu finden) auf was müsste ich bei einem Wechsel achten (Lochkreis etc.). Beim Cube 200 scheint es ja auch ein 36er mit 127er Kurbeln zu sein.
Die 6 Gänge finde ich nicht so schlimm, ist sein erstes mit Schaltung, bei Bedarf können wir das ja noch ändern. Anregungen gibt es hier ja mehr als genug.

Ich bemerke schon ein leichtes Kribbeln in der Nase... meine Frau wird mich hassen. Neben meinem Käfer die nächste mögliche "Bastelbude".

Vielen Dank nochmal!
Lars


----------



## malkyway (13. August 2013)

@BOOZE
Hab mir mal das Commencal angesehen... vielen Dank fÃ¼r den Tipp,
als Laie sehe ich da nicht viele groÃe Unterschiede:

- Gewicht ein gutes Kg drÃ¼ber, ich gehe zunÃ¤chst mal davon aus, dass die Herstellerangaben beide stimmen.

- Gabel: beide 1"
- Kettenblatt: beide 36 ZÃ¤hne
- Kurbel: Author 127 mm, Commencal 140mm
- "Schaltung": Hier vermute ich, dass das Commencal "wertiger" ist

Dann noch â¬ 100,00 Unterschied im Preis.
Wenn ich jetzt die â¬ 100,00 in "bessere"/leichtere Teile investieren wÃ¼rde, kÃ¶nnte ich dann ein noch leichteres Rad das Ã¤hnlich "wertig" (bei den Komponenten) ist wie das Commencal hinbekommen?

GrÃ¼Ãe 
Lars (der grad wohl infiziert wird und befÃ¼rchtet, dass er den Poison-Thread im Detail lesen muss)


----------



## Taurus1 (13. August 2013)

Da gibt es schon grosse Unterschiede:
Commencal hat Feder- statt Starrgabel
Commencal hat Sram Automatix 2Gang-Schaltung statt 6Gang Kettenschaltung (keine Ahnung, wie die funktioniert und ob gut oder schlecht)
Diese 2 Punkte duerften auch einiges vom Mehrgewicht ausmachen. Aber ich glaube, dass ich das Commencal auch schon mal mit Kettenschaltung gesehen habe.

Kettenblatt: Viele verwenden in der Groesse 32 oder 34 Zaehne. Moeglicherweise ist das Kettenblatt aber fest an der Kurbel dran, dann geht nur Kurbel-Komplettumbau.
Ritzelpaket: Viele verwenden in der Groesse 11-32, 11-34
Kommt auch drauf an, wo gefahren wird, alles flach oder auch mal bergauf.

Lass uns bitte das tatsaechliche Gewicht wissen, wenn das Rad kommt. Und auch das Ergebnis der Begutachtung (Qualitaet, Schweissnaehte usw.)

Achja, die Argumente kenne die meisten von uns, und ich glaube zumindest Diskussion um Sinn und Zweck diverser Modifikationen hat fast jeder hier im Kinderforum aktiver schon hinter sich


----------



## BOOZE (13. August 2013)

malkyway schrieb:


> @BOOZE
> 
> 
> - Gewicht ein gutes Kg drüber, ich gehe zunächst mal davon aus, dass die Herstellerangaben beide stimmen.
> ...



Das eine Kilo könnte die Federgabel sein.

Das Comencal hat aber 11/8 Schaft, das mit dem 1" ist der Lenker und Vorbau rise gemeint.

auch wenn die 250 verlockend klingen, würde ich es nicht kaufen.


----------



## malkyway (14. August 2013)

irgendwie taucht mein letzter Eintrag von gestern nicht auf...

also nochmal:
Erst mal Danke für die Erklärungen.
Die Info zur Begutachtung liefere ich gerne, dauert allerdings bis Ende August.

Zur Übersetzung: Wir leben in der Oberpfalz, da geht die Hügel rauf und runter.
Welche Übersetzung wäre da ideal?

Ich sehe mich schon, sofern das Bike es hergibt, schon basteln. Den Sohnemann wird es freuen, er schraubt gerne mit.

Sollte tatsächlich so kommen werde ich eine Menge fragen haben.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## malkyway (28. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute kam das Cosmic an...











wie versprochen habe ich es gewogen... ohne Pedale 8.800 Gramm (auf ner Personenwaage, also nicht 100%ig genau)

Es sieht für mich sauber verarbeitet aus, sehr gut lackiert (keine Einschlüsse oder sonstige Macken, auch die Schweissnähte sind nach meinem Verständnis ordentlich).












Zu den Komponenten muss ich ja nicht viel sagen, hattet Ihr ja schon an Hand der Teile Liste getan - keine wirklichen Highlights.

Mein Schwager hatte auch noch Zeit: Ordentliches Rad, für den Preis und Gewicht i.O.

Noch ein Paar "Gewichte":
vorderes Laufrad mit Reifen: 1.264 gr
Vorderreifen: 420 gr (20x1.75)
Sattel: 288 gr
Pedale: 221 gr
Sattelstütze: 311 gr
Sattelklemme: 40 gr
Schnellspanner (vorne): 50 gr


Da der Junior ja ein paar rote Farbakzente wollte und ich eh schon angefixt bin...
Pedale Dorcus Mini: 202 gr (rot)
Sattelstütze: 147 gr
Mow Joes: 708 gr

Somit komme ich jetzt mit Pedale auf 8.8 kg.





Jetzt aber noch eine Frage neben Optik und Gewicht:
Die Kurbel ist (gemessen Mitte Bohrloch/Lager zu Mitte Bohrloch/Pedal) 140 mm lang.

Das kommt mir bei unserem Junior etwas "lang" vor, wenn ich mich nicht total vermessen habe, hat er eine Innenbeinlänge von knapp 50 cm. Müsste die Kurbel dann nicht so Richtung 130 mm gehen?

Die Kurbel selbst ist nicht mit dem Kettenblatt direkt verschraubt... hab' mal versucht Fotos zu machen.








Ich habe zwar den Ethanol-Thread mehrfach gelesen aber bei Innenlager/Kurbel und Co. bin ich etwas überfordert was die Auswahl angeht und wäre für Tipps dankbar. 

Das Schrauben selbst (sofern nicht Spezialwerkzeug erforderlich) sollte kein Problem sein, bin nicht ganz ungeschickt...

Schon mal vielen Dank vorab!
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (29. August 2013)

Hallo Lars,

die Kurbel ist zu lang. Viele haben eine alte Shimanokurbel gekürzt oder kürzen lassen (customcranks). Normal für ein 20"-Rad sind 120 bis 130mm, bei meinem Filius bin ich aufgrund kurzer Beine sogar auf 115mm gegangen. Bei Kaniabikes u.a. gibt es auch eine fertige Kurbel zu kaufen. Meist ist ein anderes Innenlager nötig, das dann aber in der Regel deutlich hochwertiger und auch leichter ist als das verbaute.

Spezialwerkzeug ist allerdings notwendig: du brauchst einen Kurbelabzieher und im Falle des Innenlagertausches noch das entsprechende Lagerwerkzeug, beides im Bereich von 10-15 Euro. Außerdem gälte es bei kleinerem Kettenblatt eventuell die Kette zu kürzen, das erfordert einen Kettennietdrücker im gleichen Preisrahmen.

Ich finde den Lenker zu hoch, bzw. schaut der Vorbau zu weit raus, aber das ist auch Ansichtssache und eine Frage der Fahrgewohnheit.

Oliver


----------



## malkyway (29. August 2013)

Hallo Oliver,

vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Mit der Kurbel hatte ich mir schon gedacht, im Ethanol-Thread taucht die Redline Microline mit 130mm auf, ich würde in diese Richtung tendieren. Was für ein Innenlager käme dafür in Frage, da bin ich mit den Größenangaben im Wald gelandet... Die Kosten für das Werkzeug halten sich ja noch im Rahmen.

Das mit dem Lenker ist mir auf dem Foto auch aufgefallen, wir schauen uns das morgen nochmal an.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Diman (29. August 2013)

malkyway schrieb:


>



 Die Bremsen, da komme nicht mal ich dran. Ich hätte bei Speci geblieben.


----------



## malkyway (29. August 2013)

Hallo Diman,

die Bremsen sind einstellbar und er kommt sehr gut dran.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## Floh (29. August 2013)

malkyway schrieb:


> Mit der Kurbel hatte ich mir schon gedacht, im Ethanol-Thread taucht die Redline Microline mit 130mm auf, ich würde in diese Richtung tendieren. Was für ein Innenlager käme dafür in Frage, da bin ich mit den Größenangaben im Wald gelandet



Du brauchst normalerweise Vierkant. Die Länge des Tretlagers dient dann zur Einstellung der Kettenlinie. Ich versuche auf 47 mm zu kommen (gemessen von der Mitte des Tretlagers, bei 68 mm Tretlagerbreite sind das also 13 mm vom Rand des Tretlager-Gehäuses) weil man dann weniger Schräglauf an der Kette hat. Normal bei MTB 3-fach sind 50 mm am großen Kettenblatt. Um die Länge zu ermitteln hilft viel Rechnen oder Ausprobieren. Sprich nimm ein beliebiges Vierkant-Lager, miss die Kettenlinie, und beschaff Dir wenn nötig eins in der richtigen Länge.

Ich hatte auch erst vor Redline Microline oder AC Mini LE zu nehmen, aber die gibt es nicht in kurz genug. Habe jetzt eine alte LX auf 120 mm gekürzt. Damit kommst Du wahrsch. am günstigsten weg. Alte Kurbel für 5-10 Euro ersteigern, zu custom cranks schicken, bist insgesamt für unter 50 Euro dabei mit Versand.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. August 2013)

Nach den Bildern und der Beschreibung sieht das doch ganz gut aus, bis auf die etwas langen Kurbeln und den hohen Lenker.

Den Lenker würde ich noch runter stellen (Das Rohr lässt sich doch 'reinschieben, oder?)

Wegen der Übersetzung: Vorne 32 oder 34 Zähne, hinten 11-32, 11-34 oder 11-36 (die heißen, glaube ich, Mega-Range).

Wegen der Kurbel: ich würde wohl versuchen, eine kürzere Kurbel zu finden, die auf das vorhandene Lager passt, um Kosten zu sparen. Allerdings kenne ich mich mit Innenlagern und Kurbeln auch nicht so gut aus.

Alles in allem für den Preis durchaus OK, und das Gewicht ist für den Preis ziemlich gut.

Wie sieht es mit den Rädern aus? Kein Seiten- oder Höhenschlag? Keine Laufgeräusche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malkyway (30. August 2013)

hallo Taurus,

der Lenker kann noch runter, ist er auch schon.
Vielen Dank für die Infos zur Übersetzung, schaue ich mir noch an.

An einer Kurbel bin ich schon dran, mal sehen was da raus kommt.
Da tauchen noch ein paar Fragen auf...

Laufgeräusche haben die beiden Räder nicht, das Hinterrad aber einen leichten Seitenschlag, ist aber schon korrigiert.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## malkyway (25. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

es war/ist länger ruhig geblieben, da ich nur das ein oder Andere Kleinteil beschafft habe... im Moment warte ich auf eine Antwort von customcranks, ob dort noch Kurbeln gekürzt werden (die auf der HP angekündigte Wartezeit auf Antwort scheint leider wahr zu sein).

Die Kurbeln liegen schon parat. Das Innenlager gehe ich an, wenn ich die Kurbeln habe.

Beim Kettenblatt werde ich zunächst auf 34 Zähne gehen. Jetzt die Frage zur Kette, Kjell hätte gerne (sofern möglich und notwendig) eine Rote.

Jetzt die Frage zur Länge bzw. kürzen:
Ich habe verschiedene Ketten (ohne zunächst auf das Gewicht zu achten) gefunden, die in Frage kommen könnten, jetzt stellt sich die Frage wegen des erforderlichen Kürzens.

KMC 9-fach 
KMC S1

Könnte ich bei diesen Ketten "einfach" den "Stift" zur Verbindung der einzelnen Kettenglieder (mit dem richtigen Werkzeug) rausdrücken, die erforderliche Anzahl der Glieder entfernen und dann mit dem rausgedrückten "Stift" wieder verbinden?

Vielen Dank vorab!
Lars


----------



## storck-riesen (25. September 2013)

Die KMC Ketten habe ein sog. Missing Link Kettenschloss welches per Hand geöffnet und geschlossen werden kann. Die Kette kürzen kannst du allerdings nur wenn du einen Bolzen mit dem entsprechenden Nietwerkzeug rausdrückst. Also Kette vor dem Verbau auf entsprechende Länge kürzen und per Hand schließen.


----------



## trifi70 (25. September 2013)

CC kürzt noch Kurbeln, aber Geduld ist vonnöten... auch in der Kommunikation.

Jede Kette ist zum Kürzen durch Rausdrücken eines Bolzens zu öffnen. Faustregel: bei eher schmalen Ketten ab 9fach aufwärts wird zum Verschließen meist ein Spezialnietstift oder ein Kettenschloss benutzt. Grund ist der sehr geringe Bolzenüberstand, bloßes Reindrücken des Bolzens ist zu unsicher, er kann wieder rausrutschen. Dann müsste man schon richtig vernieten, was auch einige Hersteller vorschreiben. Das geht z.B. mit dem Rohloff Revolver.


----------



## malkyway (25. September 2013)

schon mal vielen Dank!

Ich glaube ich schaue mir das mal in einem Laden an, man muss ja auch nicht immer alles online bestellen.


----------



## trolliver (25. September 2013)

Ich habe allerdings bei meinen 9fach Ketten einfach immer den nächstbesten Stift rausgedrückt. Natürlich nicht ganz, sondern so, daß innen auf der Außenlasche noch ein bißchen übersteht, über das man die Innenlasche beim Lösen rüberheben muß. Das hilft beim Zusammendrücken später. Bislang ist nie etwas passiert, es waren alles Hyperglide, Uniglide, Sonstwasglide und KMC-Ketten.

Oliver


----------



## trolliver (25. September 2013)

Nachtrag: die KMC S1 hat Philipp auf seinem CNOC16. Das ist eine 1fach-Kette, kann nicht mit 9fach gefahren werden.

Ich hatte auch bereits nach 9fach Ketten in rot geschaut, aber nichts leichtes gefunden.

Oliver


----------



## malkyway (25. September 2013)

Hallo Oliver,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Das Cosmic hat allerdings "nur" 6 Gänge, wenn ich es bisher richtig verstanden habe ist bei der Wahl der Kette die "Breite" der Kettenglieder wichtig (wg. Abstände der Ritzel in der Kassette) und 9er/10er Ketten sind schmaler als 8er/weniger oder Singleketten.

Theoretisch könnte die S1 dann doch passen, oder habe ich Deinen Hinweis falsch verstanden?

Grüße

Lars


----------



## trolliver (25. September 2013)

Hallo Lars

Das hatte ich überlesen, ich dachte, du wolltest wegen 9fach Schaltung auch eine 9fach Kette. Ob die S1 für 6fach paßt, kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen. Das ist bei mir schon so lange her, daß ich mich kaum erinnern kann, was da für Ketten drauf gehören. Angegeben ist sie ja für Singlespeed, da wird dann ihre Außenlaschenform auch nicht auf Kettenschaltungen ausgelegt sein, daher glaube ich eher nicht.

Oliver


----------



## malkyway (25. September 2013)

merci, dann werde ich sie auf jeden Fall von der Liste streichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malkyway (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mich nochmal für die freundliche Unterstützung bedanken.
Zwischenzeitlich sind die Kurbeln gekürzt von customcranks zurück gekommen, die Wartezeit hat sich gelohnt - sehr freundlicher Kontakt und geht dann richtig schnell von statten.

Kette ist die besagte rot-silberne von KMC 9-fach geworden, läuft gut.

Meine Lackierkünste muss ich noch optimieren, war aber auch etwas zu feucht und ggf. zu kalt in der Garage. Allerdings hat der Junior auch schon so ne Schramme drin. Jetzt ist erst mal fahren wichtig.

Endgewicht laut Waage: 8.360... wenn ich bedenke, dass wir bei 8.800 ohne Pedale gestartet sind und mit den Reflektoren und dem Flaschenhalter (ohne Wasserflasche fährt er nicht los) noch ein paar Gramm dazugekommen sind bin ich ganz zufrieden.

Das Wichtigste ist aber Kjell gefällt's und will jeden Tag fahren.










Grüße
Lars


----------



## trifi70 (18. Oktober 2013)

Sieht doch passabel aus. Gewicht geht in Ordnung, zumal ich da noch Potential sehe: Schaltwerk geschätzt 120-150g weg. Ist das ne Kassette? Dann hat die auch 130g zu viel. Aber vermutlich eher Schraubkranz, da wäre für Ersparnis Wechsel der HR-Nabe nötig, was etwas aufwendiger ist.

Spricht einiges dafür, dass der Rahmen für die Preisklasse relativ leicht ist.


----------



## malkyway (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke auch, das da noch was möglich ist, im Moment ist allerdings erst mal Schluss.

Da Kjell aber noch einen jüngeren Bruder hat wird sicher mit der Radübergabe wieder was gemacht (oder früher heimlich, wenn ich einen Rappel kriege). 

Der Winter gehört aber jetzt dem Käfer, da muss ich für nächstes Jahr an den Motor ran. 

Wobei ich gestern vor meinem eigenen MB stand... GT Timberline irgendwann aus den 90ern... ach Mist.


----------



## Taurus1 (21. Oktober 2013)

He, ist doch echt gut geworden.

Und das Gewicht kann sich für den Preis echt sehen lassen, hast ja nicht allzuviel investiert.


----------

